# Will This Hitch Fit My HB?



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

So do you think this hitch would bolt right up to my '97 4WD HB? 

Surely the frame on the Pathfinder must be the same as the HB frame?

Don't think I'd give him $45 as it has no receiver, ball or bolts.


Trailer Hitch 97 Nissan Pathfinder should fit other models


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This is what I can tell you: according to the '99 edition of Nissan's Quick-referance parts catalog, the following part numbers for tow hitch assys. are shown:

1995 Pathfinder: 999T5-W8001
95-97 Hardbody 4WD regular bed: 999T5-D7001
95-97 Hardbody, except 4WD regular bed: 999T5-D7000

You might be able to make it fit, but whether it's a direct bolt on, I'm not sure. Obviously, something was differant between them.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey smj, thanks for the info. 

I don't suppose your manual listed any numbers for the '97 Pathfinder?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Grug said:


> Hey smj, thanks for the info.
> 
> I don't suppose your manual listed any numbers for the '97 Pathfinder?


looks like 999T5-XK000 (new #), old # was 999T5-WG000


----------



## bilz94 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hitches from 1987-'97 HB's and 1998-02 Frontiers will fit. I just went through this.


----------

